# How to overclock i5 4670K



## XENOS369 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey guys , I need your help. I can't overclock my cpu i5 4670K. Every time I change any settings ,  the system either crashes or overheats to 100*c . Can you guys help me.
I am using a corsair H80i and asrock z87  extreme3 and gtx 760.
Thanks in advance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2014)

XENOS369 said:


> Hey guys , I need your help. I can't overclock my cpu i5 4670K. Every time I change any settings ,  the system either crashes or overheats to 100*c . Can you guys help me.
> I am using a corsair H80i and asrock z87  extreme3 and gtx 760.
> Thanks in advance



3 Step Guide to Overclock Your i7 / i5 Haswell Platform | Overclockers


Intel Haswell i5-4670k "Sweet Spot" 4.6GHZ Overclock @ MSI Z87-G45 (1.22v) - YouTube


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2014)

XENOS369 said:


> Hey guys , I need your help. I can't overclock my cpu i5 4670K. Every time I change any settings ,  the system either crashes or overheats to 100*c . Can you guys help me.
> I am using a corsair H80i and asrock z87  extreme3 and gtx 760.
> Thanks in advance



your psu ?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 19, 2014)

Getting to 100 Deg even if you have H80i


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 25, 2014)

What settings are you changing it to when it crashes? Your temps reach 100 while benchmarking or on any load?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 4, 2014)

I think he pushes the voltage to 9v volts thinking if a battery can support it why can a CPU? lol


----------

